# Water Bowls for the Extra Large water loving Lizards



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

What do you guys use for your large water loving lizards water bowls? How do you keep them clean? How do you refill them? Do you use ones they can bathe in? Or do you just offer a container for drinking water?

Just wondering as I keep nile and water monitors and all of my lot love to bathe regularly, sleep in their water bowls regularly, and defecate in them regularly. How will I go about catering for this habit when they are no longer fun-sized. I have sourced some preformed rectangular pools which I feel will be suitable. But, the problems arise when I consider cleaning these pools and changing their water which often with their bathing and toilet habits may end up being more than twice a day! :gasp:

Out of all the things I took into consideration when deciding to keep animals which grow large, a water dish never seemed a problem. It never really occurred to me how much actually goes into their husbandry. I will post on the monitor and tegu thread cause I know there are a lot of big guy owners in there but... I suppose there may be an iguana owner and maybe even an anaconda owner or someone who has already encountered and dealt with this hurdle reading the lizard section that could also give me some advice!

Please:blush::notworthy:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Have posted in Monitor Tegu thread also here is the link of the preformed pool I was thinking of...

Laguna Rectangular Goldfish Tub 106x56x28cm


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

i use large cat litter trays for mine and change water every day


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont own a big/snake or lizard but I would have thought the first option would be a cat litter tray when small enough and then a fish tank of adequate size, some people have a fishtank with filter so they dont have to clean the water that often but with the smaller ones its just a case of emptying it every couple of days


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You could use anything as long as it holds water I imagine. You dont need to ask for approval!!

A few Ideas: Under bed storage boxes, fish tanks, pre-formed fish ponds, RUBs, Faunariums, lunch boxes etc etc


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Mujician said:


> You could use anything as long as it holds water I imagine. You dont need to ask for approval!!
> 
> A few Ideas: Under bed storage boxes, fish tanks, pre-formed fish ponds, RUBs, Faunariums, lunch boxes etc etc


Im more trying to find out how people maintain these large water bowls rather than what can I use :lol2:! My baby waters have deep litter trays now when they get bigger I want to get one of the preformed pools I posted a link to earlier in this thread. My questions are how does one empty, clean, and refill, one of these regularly? This may need to be done a few times a day and being an ex-pond owner I know how time consuming difficult and messy this can be, and thats when its done outside:gasp:

I have my own ideas but figured someone who has cleared this hurdle may have a better, simpler, easier and maybe quicker way than I have thought of! Do you use large pre formed pools yourself? If so, how do you keep them clean?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Anything that holds water! Get some pond liner and marine ply and build your own. Also put snails and a filter in there maybe even some shrimp (unsure if theyd survive) do a 50% water change regularly and keep the filter clean and you should be ok. Before doing the water change tho wipe the sides of the bowl with a cloth to remove the grime


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have extra large and deep cat litter trays for my bosc's and tegu's. You can buy large storage tubs, which i have ready for when they dont fit the trays (which will be soon!) 

I personally make sure a removable water tray is the best option.

If you ever need to administor medicine, there are a few which says keep rep away from water. A permanent waer bowl would make this difficult. 

Large filters will also not get rid of bosc, tegu poo, as it is too large and they are made for fish poo not a whopping great bosc dump! :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

A change of filter medium sorts this. You also buy a filter 4x or more to large and use an external if possible. Use extras in there for example most externals have a tray system. Keep the bottom clear for settlement. First tray have a good sponge followed by media balls then a second tray with fine filters with lastly a big bag of carbon this last bit polishes the water and massively increases the water quality. If sewage treatment works can handle human poop consisiting of hundreds of thousands of people then a scaled down version for one lizard pooping a day can be done! You just have to keep the bugs happy. Also add a filter aid chemical if needed this boosts the bugs.
Tip of the day tho never use water straight from the tap for cleaning it the chlorine and chloramine in the water kills the bugs on the media.


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> A change of filter medium sorts this. You also buy a filter 4x or more to large and use an external if possible. Use extras in there for example most externals have a tray system. Keep the bottom clear for settlement. First tray have a good sponge followed by media balls then a second tray with fine filters with lastly a big bag of carbon this last bit polishes the water and massively increases the water quality. If sewage treatment works can handle human poop consisiting of hundreds of thousands of people then a scaled down version for one lizard pooping a day can be done! You just have to keep the bugs happy. Also add a filter aid chemical if needed this boosts the bugs.
> Tip of the day tho never use water straight from the tap for cleaning it the chlorine and chloramine in the water kills the bugs on the media.


Hmmm suppose so : victory:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

i.am.idc said:


> Hmmm suppose so : victory:


I have been thinking of this as Im planning my bosc's final viv at the moment, and I think it'd be easier not to have to remove the water container from the viv to change water. You can use rubs, you can get pretty good sized ones for cheap, then to make water changes easier raise it up from the floor of the viv and use plastic plumbing pipes and a tap or valve to create a drainage system. Either that, or if u dont fancy the DIY, how about a kitchen sink?? just plumb it into your viv and have the drainage coming out the front of the viv for when you need to empty it....thats what im thinking at the moment anyway : victory:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

afeks said:


> I have been thinking of this as Im planning my bosc's final viv at the moment, and I think it'd be easier not to have to remove the water container from the viv to change water. You can use rubs, you can get pretty good sized ones for cheap, then to make water changes easier raise it up from the floor of the viv and use plastic plumbing pipes and a tap or valve to create a drainage system. Either that, or if u dont fancy the DIY, how about a kitchen sink?? just plumb it into your viv and have the drainage coming out the front of the viv for when you need to empty it....thats what im thinking at the moment anyway : victory:


Have you seen the link to the pre formed pool I posted earlier in this thread? I was thinking of using one of these. When I need to change the water I will place a solids handling pond pump inside with a hose leading to a drain, out of a window, or down the toilet, and just pump it out. Remove the pool clean replace and then use the garden hose or another pump in a large bin or suitable resevoiur to pump water back in! Possibly the garden hose and then say a few gallons of hot water to take the chill out of the hose water!:2thumb:

How does that sound? If you have a more practical method let me now as I cant imagine trying to lift one of these things filled with water!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Im considering this for my terrapin tank. Im a plumber in that big old real world that isnt rfuk so planning a waste system and then a settlement tank in the loft this will give the water the opportunity to naturally break down the chlorine i can just open a few valves and job done. No more p**sing about with buckets


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool! Has anyone looked at the link I posted to the pre formed pool? The reason I ask is how would one even lift this with water in, and empty it, and clean it? I dont know about you guys but ALL of my monitors use their water bowl without fail to go toilet in daily. So I am just looking for either a solution to water maintenance or a more suitable water vessel please! Thank you guys :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

The solution that I'd go down is to use plumbing.

Have any size watertrough, remember that builders use lightweight, very strong and large ones for mixing mortar with (maybe cheaper than the fish keeping ones). Drill a large circular hole, insert pipe work with tap* and seal with sealant. When a water change is needed, place bucket under tap or connect hose and drain away.


*Think of a tap in a beer keg or water butt, that principle.

Water Butt Tap - Water Butts - Bins & Butts -Gardens - Wickes


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> The solution that I'd go down is to use plumbing.
> 
> Have any size watertrough, remember that builders use lightweight, very strong and large ones for mixing mortar with (maybe cheaper than the fish keeping ones). Drill a large circular hole, insert pipe work with tap* and seal with sealant. When a water change is needed, place bucket under tap or connect hose and drain away.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what im planning to do for my bosc!! The link for that water butt tap is really useful too so thanks!! I had been wondering what the easiest option was going to be, problem solved!! :notworthy: I figure a drainage system is going to be much easier than a pump, cheaper too.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem.

This is what I waa thinking for a bath, either a cement mixing tub or this, a plasterers bath.

http://www.trades-direct.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=LARGEBATHhttp://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i..._enGB359&tbs=isch:1&ei=oXanS6e3KdSRjAfhtIWDAQ


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> No problem.
> 
> This is what I waa thinking for a bath, either a cement mixing tub or this, a plasterers bath.
> 
> Plasterers Bath - Mixing Equipment - Plastering Tools & Mixing Equipment, - www.trades-direct.co.uk


That looks pretty much perfect! Im thinking of using a rub or something similar to that, as long as its sturdy enough to withstand the bosc's claws!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A 55l RUB should be more than big enough for an adult Bosc.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i use rubs for all mine, the boscs and tegus just have 9 litres, which is enough for nice drinks and they can get the head right in, boscs can also get a nice bit of body in there, but they also get a proper soak in a bath occasionally aswell, and for my niles and waters i use either 18 litre or 50 / 64 litre rubs, with a filter, but change it every other day, just lift it out, empty, clean and fill up again, nice and easy for me lol. Huge waters and niles etc a nice garden pond, with drainage system and powerful filters do the job


----------

